# Pictures From Your Ride



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

After seeing pictures from Francois' ride up Tunitas I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread with pictures from your rides in the bay area/ northern california. 

I'll start off with a couple.

This one is from a ride from San Francisco to Point Reyes/ Nicasio. I stopped to take a picture just before descending down into Point Reyes Station.










This one is from one of my favorite rides. The picture is of me right before descending down a one way road into Rodeo Beach in Marin county.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Hurray.. more of these posts please


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

CrankyMonkey took these shots on our ride out to the coast last summer. That's me in the yellow jersey.

Probably on every SF Peninsula rider's top 10 list: Old la Honda, Pescadero, and Stage Rds.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Sweet! Crankymonkey won't do a road ride with me (yet) but I captured him this very morning getting dirty at dawn..









(this photo brought to you by https://www.plus3network.com)


----------



## Cliff O (Feb 10, 2004)

These are a few from a solo trip up the South side of Morgan Territory a couple of weeks ago. They're thumbnailed so click for a larger photo. The beginning of the climbing:



The Levy - a quarter mile of 16%:



Catching my breath for a moment at the top of the Levy - the road continues winding upwards to the left:



Nearing the top:


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Great thread idea!


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

From last night:









We're doing a demo/ride up at the Santa Rosa Trek Store Saturday morning, so hopefully I'll have some more scenic pics to post next week.

Love this thread, BTW...

chas


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

*Mt Tam*

I was inspired by a recent thread here to climb Mt Tam last weekend. Route was up the peninsula from Redwood City, over GG, up to Fairfax, around Bolinas Ridge Rd, climb to the summit, down via Panoramic Highway and some backstreets to Sausalito and home via Skyline Blvd.

A highly recommended ride and, in keeping with this thread's theme, some pics. The great part about this climb was the great views just suddenly appeared; when I rounded a corner and had this amazing view over San Francisco, I had to stop and soak it in. My caution is that there's no water (at least, that I found) between Fairfax and the summit.

*Lunch with a view in Sausalito*









*Approaching Mt Tam*









*Lake Alpine*









*View down to Stinson Beach*









*View back over SF and the bay*


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

chas said:


> We're doing a demo/ride up at the Santa Rosa Trek Store Saturday morning, so hopefully I'll have some more scenic pics to post next week.


Had a great demo on Saturday up at the new Trek Store of Santa Rosa. The shop is beautiful and the guys and gals who work there are all top-notch. 

Here are a few pics:























































Since this was technically a "work day" (rough life, I know... ) I held out for tacos and beer until after I had made the 3+ hour drive back to San Jose to drop off the trailer. I'd put San Jose's tacos head to head with any city ANYWHERE, but this is my favorite spot at the moment.


----------

